
Show HN: Sales hackers – Glassdoor for salespeople - dkamah
Hey HN! I had an idea a few months ago to create a Glassdoor like site for sales people. So it&#x27;s a crowdsourced site where you&#x27;d be able to see if company you&#x27;re talking (or targeting) has big budgets, requires IT&#x2F;procurement processes, is generally risk averse etc.<p>All companies have a culture that determine how things get done, including buying tools. So this is just a crowdsourced way to share that information.<p>MVP is super simple - just an excel sheet that my friends and I have added to over the last few months for now. We sell into marketing mostly. Contribute if you find it interesting&#x2F;helpful, and only share what your comfortable with - don&#x27;t feel like you need to share anything competitive! Would love any feedback as well.<p>Thanks: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheets&#x2F;d&#x2F;1swSrr8gXflyPxGVBriUjeXrLXUT2DDJRDERHqIhQZCQ&#x2F;edit#gid=252833346" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheets&#x2F;d&#x2F;1swSrr8gXflyPxGVBriUj...</a>
======
PaulHoule
That is bold. Not many people will share that kind of information; check my HN
profile and send me an email, I'd like to talk.

